# even newer question of the day



## mysteryscribe (May 17, 2006)

suppose....

You have a blank space in your formal dinning room. Your uncle gives you the choice.... A print of a famous piece of art (your favorite of course) or an original painting (that you like) from someone you never heard of. All other things being equal (and of course they really cant be) which would you prefer.


Part two:  can you be a real photographer if you haven't been shot at while holding a camera or used one as a club....


----------



## JamesD (May 17, 2006)

Well, if the one is my favorite, and the other is merely one I like, i'll take the favorite.

Part two:  if that's all it takes to be a real photographer, then I've got it made!


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 17, 2006)

see how easy that was lol.... all you have to do is to change your udnerware and you is a photog///

On another forum far far away... I met a newspaper photographer and we were trading stories about being shot at or clubbing someone with a camera.  We decided that using it as a club was another reason not to use a 10k plastic digital slr..


----------



## JamesD (May 17, 2006)

Underware? :scratch:


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 17, 2006)

You got shot at while holding only a camera, and didnt need fresh underware may god what a man....


----------



## JamesD (May 18, 2006)

LMAO No comment.


----------

